# Febuary 2011 Prep Journal



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Hope nobody cares about my putting this up, but wanted to put my new "preps" and it wasn't up yet...sooo...

Today we went to the store and bought more food. I got 40 olbs of rice put away, and more canned food. There is a sale on canned fruit right now I am taking advantage of. Finished my BOB, for now, and will post what I put in there. It is a family BOB, since we have two little kids and both would need to be carried if we had to bug out on foot for some reason. decided to pack less quanity, more variety, since our location is about a two days walk from here. Still need to makkes some jerky to put in, but until our dog has a pull cart set up (this year) it is the best we can do. Need to fix our double stroller...easier to move kids that way and can carry more things, both on it and in it. danger with that would be if we ended up going cross country and ran into something we had to ditch the stroller over, so the BOB is still the first line of defense.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

In the process of making chicken noodle soup to can up. Gave DH a bowl of it and he loved it so 

That's all I really did today.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I salted some pork chops today. I don't have any supplies or know-how to be able too can, so I looked online and decided to salt some meat up. i plan on keeping it in the fridge, just in case, while it cures, and will have good meat just in case.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

It's so pretty outside here (don't hit me with a snowball, I can't help it if the bad weather missed us.  ) that I had to get out and work in the sunshine. I brought in plenty of wood and even split a tiny bit of the stuff in rounds outside the door. Then I hit the garden to weed for a while. I got a lot of the strawberries weeded, some of the raspberries, too, until my hands were screaming at me for a break. Wandered around the rest of the garden, bending the composting oats that grew in my fallow beds last year so that all of the straw was in the beds instead of sprawled across the paths. I should be able to plant in those beds without a problem this year, with the oats having enriched the soil and now mulching the crops for this year. Pulled out the big, woody stalks from the broccoli and other things that didn't completely compost down yet. I even found a row of carrots I'd forgotten. They are really sweet! I have one raised bed that was blown apart during one of our windstorms this winter - it had a trellis on one side and when the wind blew, the trellis blew down, taking that side of the raised bed with it. I need to get back out there with a prybar and hammer to remove the trellis and hammer the side back on the bed. Might take out a cordless drill and some long screws to make sure it doesn't happen again. I'm ready to start digging holes for fruit trees in the orchard side of the garden, and to start building more raised beds. It is a tonic for the soul to get in the garden in February.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Please pass the tonic, or I'm gonna throw a snowball at ya!!


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

got my canner going w chili, chicken stock and chicken breast chunks. last night i canned up 16 pints turkey. feels good knowing i am getting something done in this cold mess.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

We need to ask WisconsinAnn for the rum bottle back if'n we're gonna have a tonic, lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

New prep item........Ordered Yaktracks.
Put away additional 300 cans of vegs we bought on Monday.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Went to a small restaurant supply store yesterday for the first time. They had good prices and I hope to go back when I get some more funds. I was able to pick up a vacuum packed pound of instant yeast for $3.67. That beats the heck outta buying the little jar at the grocery store and I didn't have to pay shipping from one of the online or mail order stores. They had some other dried things and mixes I'd like to try later on.


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Got 6 qts of that chicken noodle soup canned up. DH liked it too much! LOL otherwise I would have been able to get about 8 qts! 

Working on some beef (steak) cut into small pieces and I've been simmering it slowly in the crockpot in some beef gravy with mushrooms. I figure I might be able to get 4-5 pts out of that batch. 

I do have a little bit of that chicken noodle soup left so I might be able to get a pint out of that (if DH doesn't find it first! LoL)

DH wants to take a "variety" pack to the neighbors. I don't mind so much, just keep looking at my beef stew and thinkin "they ain't gettin that!" lol it's yummy and I only have 5 qts of it. Heck, don't even know if they'll eat it! I'd hate to think my hard work is getting tossed.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Got an email saying my chicks will be shipped Feb. 21..a week earlier than they said they could ship. This means eggs by July. Have raised these Sil-Go-Links before and they lay early and once started those big brown eggs keep rolling in. Plus they aren't piggies at the feed trough and are good foragers outdoors,too. So means I gotta get out and clean up the brooder. We have one of those two level deals that my BIL found in the garage of a house he was renting! They are really high priced so free was a good price!

Had hoped to be in the greenhouse by lst of Feb. but not gonna even try until this brutal cold gives in. Supposed to stay this cold thru next week. Saw that Paqueot had started his sweet potatoes already so went and found the delicious red one we'd saved and found it already had two husky shoots. Guess it thinks spring is coming 'cause it was in a sealed paper bag in the dark closet under the stairs! Last year I got more than 50 shoots off one big potato!!! They got so big I had to plant them in pots in the greenhouse. One thing I learned is deer LOVE sweet potato plants. Year before lost of the plants I put in the far garden outside the fenced garden. The don't bother the regular potatoes though. We are overrun with deer here but the dogs are keeping them out of the garden/orchard. See that one of our neighbors must be jacking deer as the dogs will drag home fresh legs,etc. Not good.

Going to go to the cheese plant and try canning it. Kathy at www.justincasebook.wordpress.com had a really good post on this yesterday. A good blog to read. DEE


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Getting a bunch of (free) onions dehydrated today. I'll be doing that for a few days I think as I have the dehydrator full and have only done about 1/3 of the onions. We won't be in need of onion flakes or onion powder for a LONG time.


----------



## Ok Bowhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Bagged up some pinto beans, rice, wheat, sugar, and salt in mylar bags placed inside Home Depot buckets and O2 absorbers.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

in the last 2 days have canned up 5 pts chili, 6 pints chicken stock, 7 pts chicken breast and 12 pts turkey.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm inventorying meds, at long last. Meant to do it last month, and started it several times, but today, I'm finishing it.

Abby cut me a piece of 1'x1/2" wire big enough to use for screening my compost. I use it for starting my seeds, and it's sure nice to be able to get the "chunks" out before I bake it and plant it. I'm also checking out all the shop lights to see if they are working - if not, I'll need to pick some up when I'm in town tomorrow.

Weather's not so nice today, sprinkling off and on, but still much nicer than most of the nation, so I'm not complaining. 

I got the parts I ordered from Presto already - unfortunately, it still doesn't seem to be the vent pipe I need. The top is right, but the part that screws in wrong. :grumble: Maybe the 3rd time will be the charm?

Other than that, I've been cleaning house, organizing a bit, and keeping the fire going.

Trish, I envy you the free onions! Very cool score. I started my onion seeds for this year, but I'm a long way from harvesting them, lol.


----------



## Bruenor (Oct 2, 2008)

I just about have my seed order ready. I'm ordering all open pollinated, heirloom seeds this year and will try to save the seeds for next year. I'm also buying several raspberry and blackberry plants in an effort to add some fruit to my backyard homestead.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Mmm, yum - I love berries. I probably grow as many small fruits as vegies in my garden. Strawberries, raspberries, currants, blueberries (if I ever get them to a size to get a decent harvest), and blackberries. I'd like to add Marion berries and a few others.

I'm continuing to germination test my older seeds. Everything is doing well so far out of the seeds I've tested. I goofed and pulled up a few of my wildflowers because I forgot that I'd planted them - thought it should be onions in that pan.  I had them marked, but you have to READ the markers.  

I ground up the last of the lean boneless spare ribs today, also sliced up the last rump roast for jerky. The jerky is marinading, and I'm hoping it turns out okay. I didn't really use a recipe - just used soy sauce, water, onion powder, garlic powder, and honey. Probably should add some pepper to it, too. What else am I missing to make a teriyaki style jerky? Anything? The ground beef was all cooked up, 13 half pint and 3/4 pint jars are just about to come out of the canner, and the rest was put in the dehydrator to make into Hamburger Rocks. I used some of the last batch of Hamburger Rocks in tonight's dinner, just to see how well they do - can't tell the difference from fresh.  I should have a couple quarts of dehydrated hamburger when this load is done.

Along with processing the meat, I screened compost for seed starting, inventoried the stuff under my bathroom sink, generally cleaned house, got the wobbles tightened up on the baker's rack I'm using as a seed starting rack to try and keep the cats out of the trays of seeds. So far I've found cat pee on top of one plastic wrap cover (ugh, but at least it was on the plastic and not in the soil), and one cat lying on my onion starts. Grr. I'm also hauling out my shoplights to see if they still work, and getting them hung up over the seed flats. Didn't get it done the other day, and haven't been to town yet.

Did a load of towels - they smelled kind of funky, so I ran them back through with a little bit of bleach, and they are hanging to dry now. They were used to mop up a flood in my smaller bathroom - the toilet sprang a leak between the tank and bowl. Is it too much to ask to have flush toilets that WORK? I've fixed them and fixed them, and I'm still flushing the toilet with a bucket in my bathroom, and now I can't use the other bathroom except for the sink. The tub needs the faucets re-plumbed, and now the toilet needs work, too. :grumble: I am NOT a plumber! That is not one of the skills I've managed to pick up. Even though it should not be hard in theory, when I put it into practice, it doesn't work out for me. :sob:

Oh, and I found the little freezer cracked open today, with the stuff inside thawed again. I am NOT a happy camper at the moment. I don't have any idea how it managed to come open, but I think I'm putting latches on both freezers, pronto. This is getting a little old. At least this time all that was in there was some bread, butter, dried fruit, and vegies. The vegies are going in the other dehydrator, and will be fine that way. Still annoys me.

Phew, reading back through all this - I sound like I'm really cranky tonight. I'm really not. I'm happy that I have the ability to wash the towels in the auto washer, happy that I still have a toilet that flushes, even if I do need to use a bucket - I have the bucket, and I have running water. I'm happy that I have the hamburger finished and preserved, the jerky in the brine, and 2 dehydrators so I can dry the peas that defrosted. I'm happy that the cats didn't do any serious damage to my seedings (less than I did, lol), and that my onions are sprouting and growing like crazy. I'm happy that my seeds that are 10 years old are still sprouting well. I'm even happy that I ache all over tonight because I worked hard today. When I get in a good day's work, I feel good! 

eta: 11 jars sealed of 13 (hamburger), 10# of green peas into dehydrator. One jar of hamburger had a used lid, so I didn't really expect it to seal, but I don't know why the other one didn't. Ah, well, I'll cook up something with the duds.


----------



## Jo (May 11, 2002)

Many goats'n'more, you forgot the ginger! Good Luck with all your repairs.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Ah, ginger - does it need to be fresh or is powdered okay? I didn't think about putting ginger in it. I've never done it that way before...but then, I've never tried to make teriyaki style jerky before, either.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I ordered a big berkey and got the 2 free sport bottles with it. It should be here probably monday or tuesday, and we got 2 cases of bleach and 2 cases of jungle jake of sale at fleet farm yesterday.
They had seeds on sale 15% off, so I got a bunch to plant this year, including onion seeds for the first time. I am preparing to order seeds for long term storage next week. I am ordering blueberries and a crab apple also.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl, is Jungle Jake like Simple Green? I Googled it, and saw that it was only at Farm and Fleet - we don't have those here.

Finished drying the hamburger and got it into a jar, but I'm not happy with the peas - some of them seem to have cooked and look more like canned peas (but dried) than fresh. I HATE canned peas - overcooked mush - so I don't know if I'm going to like these. I might have been better off to re-freeze them. I used the temp specified for vegies, but I think I should have used a lower temp for longer. Next time I'm at Costco, I'll pick up a couple more 5# bags of the peas. At about $1 a pound for organic baby peas, it's a good price, and a real labor/time saver - to shell all those peas would take a LONG time. I always plant a lot of peas, as I absolutely love them fresh and raw from the garden, but for dehydrating for long term storage, the frozen ones are the way to go.

Finished putting the med and HBA inventory on the computer, and started adding the cleaners and kitchen. Eventually, I want everything I own on the inventory list so I can take a good look at what I have and what it would cost to replace it. I have a feeling I'm paying too much for my insurance on the house and contents, but I won't know for sure until I get it all tallied.

Heading outside now to weed for a while before it rains again. I really want to get the raspberries and strawberries finished, and the damaged raised bed repaired...maybe shovel a little dirt and work on making another bed or 2...I probably won't get that far today, but I'd like to.

eta: Finished the strawberries and have them mulched, along with part of the raspberries. Fixed the raised bed, but didn't get any more of them built. I chose to clean the chicken house instead, and I planted a couple of my fruit trees. I got a lot done before it was too dark and rainy to continue. I'm aching all over tonight, and loving it.


----------



## insocal (May 15, 2005)

Started about 6 lb of cabbage "krauting". I don't eat large amounts of kraut, but I do enjoy it and don't much care for store-bought. I will probably just put it up in jars in the fridge rather than processing it for shelf storage, so not sure if it qualifies as "prepping", lol.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Jungle Jake is a super concentrated cleaner/degreaser. It is non-toxic, non-flammable, biodegradable, etc... It is also approved for use in certified organic situations. We use it sparingly in the laundry for DH clothes. He is a mechanic.
Cuts the yuk right out of his clothes. I figure it would be a great non-toxic cleaner to have on hand if/when the grocery supply lines shut down. We got it on sale for 5$ a gallon. Regular price 7$ a gallon.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Spent most of the day, searching for bargain preps.
First, I can't seem to stay away from that canned good sale .26 a can..... That's only $3.12 a case. Bought eight more cases. DH and I are going back this afternoon, before they are gone, or are off sale. And, because I did not have anymore room in my auto!! lol!
I read an article Sunday, The manufactures are down sizing their cans..... Surprise!
NOT!
Bought 68 rolls of TP, with coupons and utilizing sale prices. Also, going back today and get more ....Manufacturer has already downsized that!!!
Added 24 Boxes Anti - Viral Kleenex for $1
Was also able to get some Vitamins, Asprin, and the like, at a pretty reasonable price.
Went to store that is closing, Bought a case of Bleach.... CHEAP.... not a major brand, but I can use it to steralize seedling pots, trays, etc. Things are getting pretty picked over there.

Ordering some freeze dried fruits, from Honeyville.

Straighted, inventoried and dusted Dry Goods storage area.
Plan to go to the LDS warehouse this month and pick up an order.

Pumped water collected in rain barrels into storage. Still large ice chunk in them. Another Arctic system coming in tonight....so, I'll catch the precip, as it thaws!
Came home.... bursted pipe to the outside faucet..... Yes, it was well insulated..... After the plumber left, I wrapped, it and the one in the back....even more.
Hope to get fruit trees and get them planted this weekend.
Have 100 bags of "gifted" leaves to shread for garden and compost.
Got Propane tanks re-filled. 

BTW...... of 2 MAJOR stores I visited yesterday...THERE WAS NOT AN EGG TO BE FOUND.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Finished doing the inventory in our pantry. I have a spreedsheet I downloaded forever ago that you plug in what you have and it calculate how much food you have for you family. UM...we are not as far along as I expected. I don't inventory what is in the freezer, just a personal choice, so I know the meat projection is off.....but I still thought we were closer to one year verses just at 6 mos. BUT we are still better off then the masses, and since we started from 0 when we moved here 18 mos ago, I guess we can't complain.

Saw a post on another site the exposed a big hole in our preps....shoes! Especially for the kids. When they were tiny I was good a having a few sizes ahead ready to go, but I've fallen off that band wagon. 

I have about 2/3 of their next wardrobe ready to go....I use to be 2 years ahead on that, too. We "fell behind" when living in Europe. We took all the clothes storage with us and they kids went through it all. But the clothes we found living there were extremely expensive and of very low quality so we never re-stocked. We learned that most people only bought there kids 1-2 outfits each year, there. The rest came from hand-me downs from family and friends.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I have a spreedsheet I downloaded forever ago that you plug in what you have and it calculate how much food you have for you family.


Do you have a link where you got this? I would really like to have something like that.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Trisha in WA said:


> Do you have a link where you got this? I would really like to have something like that.


The site I got it from no longer has it. I think this is it, but I haven't downloaded it from this location to verify.....but it's the same file name. What I like about it is it's totally adjustable. For example it suggested 700 servings of what I equate to snack food per person per year....I adjusted that to 400 servings total for our family of 4. Honest all the other numbers seemed reasonable, but easily can be adjusted to you personal needs.

http://www.4shared.com/document/O802AL6p/Food-Storage-Master-Plan.html

The inventory program I use is the one up in the stickys that WVStuck wrote, Prep Tracking.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I got to play in my garden today - the sun was out and it was beautiful. I finished weeding all the raised beds, spread chicken manure, planted the rest of my cherry trees, mulched a bit more, shoveled a bit of dirt to make a pathway along the side of the last raised bed I made last year, and shoveled a bit more in prep for building another couple beds. I'm exhausted tonight, but I sure am happy knowing that one of my major spring jobs is already done.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

thanks Ohio Dreamer...I'll check it out. I have my stuff all written down, but I would like to have it in a good format and I really like the sound of what you have.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

:banana02::banana02:Yesterday, we went back to the canned goods, 26cent sale, bought 12 more cases of veggies.
20 more cans of Tuna.
Was able to get a good deal on more TP another 72 rolls), and paper products......One of my major goals this month is to work in this area and stock back up.
Health, Beauty and First Aid supplies.....not necessarily in that order... are in the line up, also.
Picked up BOGO pork and chicken and vaccumed packed. 
Put load of carrots, celery and and frozen corn in Dehydrator.(Will have several loads)
So mad at myself, I missed the x-tra 10%off sale at Honeyville!! Rats!
Yaktracks arrived just in time.... for our continuing ice plague....Maybe they will keep us on our feet and off of our keesters!!

UPDATE* UPDATE Today is DH's BD...Big one!! His "like minded" cuz just called, and said he was going to drop by his gift tomorrow....heee heeee.....It's a SOLAR OVEN!!! hee hee!!! I have been wanting one for a long time!! No, my DH does not cook... he does not even grill.....So guess which professional cook gets to take it for a test drive....heehee.....ME!!!! :happy::happy::happy::happy: 
Now, if we can just get some sunshine!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

A solar oven! I love it - it's on my "wanted" list. Color me jealous.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

Hit Costco yesterday and got 2 giant bales of TP. I also picked up more rice. I can't believe they don't carry any dried beans... so that is a minor hole in my preps. I probably have a years worth of TP by now, maybe two. My kids think I am nuts. Today I put up 75 lbs of rice in mylar and buckets. I am glad to finally have that done. I also installed a small Hyloft ceiling storage unit and filled it up. I still have 3 more of them to install. Those will really help with getting the preps off of the garage floor.


----------



## edjewcollins (Jun 20, 2003)

Went to Gordon Food Service to pick up my order of chicken buillion that came in. I got a case of HerbOx no salt/no MSG buillion. There are 300 packets in a case. I like it because of the portability and because it comes in packets , not cubes, which dissolve instantly. It's good to have around as a compliment to my rice and bean preps. A case was $37 - 5% because I have an account there and minus another $5 because I had a coupon.
I vacuum sealed it 50 to a package with on O2 apsorber. Going to do the same with the beef buillion when it comes in.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Smart idea edjewcollins!!


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

I picked up some baking supplies cheap at Walgreens. They had brown sugar, baking powder, Karo syrup and chocolate chips for 75% off at one of my stores. I find that there doesn't seem to be a cohesive clearance plan among the stores - I have three that I frequently shop at. I'm happy to get these, regardless. 

Also, I picked up my first order from my food buying club/coop. Dried chickpeas that I plan to can.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I learned a new skill this week!!! I dried apples and onions over the blower of the wood furnace. They dried quickly. I ground the onions in a food processor, then sifted them into onion flakes & onion powder. Hubby loves dried apples and these were over-ripe and very sweet. He's eaten them up almost as fast as I'm drying them.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Texasdirtdigger - it must be nice to get enough sunlight to use a 'solar oven'!!!! It is tough enough here along the coast to use my solar panels to maintain a charge on my emergency battery bank.

This week saw another trip to the S.F. Bay Area taking the 85 year old WWII Vet patriarch of my adopted family down to the VA Hospital for tests. Luckily I was available and I know the way to the facilities at Ft. Miley and where most things are located - so we were able to find our way without using a map and compass or even a GPS unit!! He seemed to be impressed with everything that was stuffed into my travel bag (modifed BOB bag), for just a 2 day trip..

I went to the family owned local hardware store yesterday to get some cheesecloth, and found many items on sale. Canning goods @50% off, so I got a few cases of canning jars and boxes of lids. I also got several boxes of 'duck/ geese' 12 gauge magnum load 'steel shot' shotgun shells marked down for clearence, at the store cost. It helps to know the staff, and to ask what kind of deal they would make me..

Now my side project is to get my 1977 Chevy C-20 one-ton camper conversion van on the road. I am gathering everything needed to put additional 12 VDC deep cycle batteries in it with a battery isolater, and to install several ham radios and antennas. Plus it needs to have the on board propane system checked out by a professional, since I am not qualified to do so.. 

I did not find many loss leaders on sale this week. I still have some CVS bonus bucks to use by early March, so I will be watching their sales for useful items that I don't have enough of..

Next week on Tuesday the 15th of Februrary - the day after Valentine's Day, will be the time to go out and stock up on chocolate at reduced prices. So if your chocolate stash is low, then would be the time to resupply. Chocolate is good, but chocolate at 75% off retail prices is even better!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

radiofish said:


> Next week on Tuesday the 15th of Februrary - the day after Valentine's Day, will be the time to go out and stock up on chocolate at reduced prices. So if your chocolate stash is low, then would be the time to resupply.*Chocolate is good, but chocolate at 75% off retail prices is even better!!*


Amen, brother, lol!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Radiofish.....Well, have you not heard all of my whining, whimpering and wailing about our weather??...... AYE!! Yes, finally, we have some sun this winter. We are supposed to have upper 70's next week......But, it won't be long, until the ray's are baking us alive.
I hope to start an outdoor summer kitchen, for canning and I could throw lunch and dinner on, as well, and not heat up the house. Last year, I was canning in the middle of the night, because of our heat.
My DH has already requested Pulled Pork ala solar..... We'll see if I can pull that off!! ha!

I made it back to the TP sale today and grabbed 64 more rolls.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Pulled pork, mmmm!

Today was raw, very windy with gusts that had the big trees swaying, and heavy rain and hail showers, so I happily stayed in the house and cocooned. I have ham in the slow cooker, made bread the easy way (bread machine), and spent my time reading. Finished reading John Adams, by David McCullough, Sunset's Building Barbecues and Outdoor Kitchens, and finished reading the first 14 chapters of Tom Sherry's newest book, Distance. Gooood story so far. Also played with seeds and did basic housework - the stuff that needs done every day so ordinary life doesn't become an emergency.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Sunhine on my shoulders and my back and my face makes me happy!!
Worked in the garden area finally!! The soil was wet, but we had a LOT of staw mulch and frost blankets to lift off. Felt so good. Garden is looking kinda sad we'll see what a few days of warm does for it.
Will pump rain barrels into storage holding tanks this afternoon.....still has a large block of ice in all of them.
Start hardening off transplants... they are begging to be planted.
Gotta look for fruit trees THIS WEEK!
We are going to plant potatoes, onions and leeks this week. Radishes, beets,etc. right away. Herbs, soon.
Solar oven is still in the box..I just don't have time to play with it .....right now.
Went back..again to paper sale got 72 more rolls of TP.....that should stock us up for a while!!
Dandelions are really starting to pop...I'll be picking them for jelly making this week! That will officially kick Springtime off for me!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DS received a $25 gift card to Gander Mt for his Birthday. Since it's clearance season we took him over today. He came home with a few things for camping (he's a new Boy Scout). 

We found a few things, too. I came home with a Savage bolt - .22LR left handed!! They are a rather rare beast in the stores around here. My goal is to go to Appleseed this year, now I have a rifle I can take. DH can use the right handed .22 auto that was his grandfathers. 

Let's see for St Pat's Day last year DH found me an ambidextrous 12 ga., for Valentines this year I got a .22 lefty.....maybe next year I'll let him get a gun. He's wanting to jump the fence to "those" guns. I have never been comfortable with handguns, but he has been working very slowly and lovingly with me. My guess is he will be able to get one within the next year or so (but don't tell him I said that)


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Guess the biggest prep was opening the green house. Planted red and green cabbage,beets,onions,leeks,cauliflower,white and yellow,broccoli. Have to get these cool weather crops in early to beat the Mo heat. It was 66.8 degrees here yesterday!!!!! We have neighbors that buy plants..mostly cabbage and tomatoes but their donations help a bit. Besides,we like to see them gardening. It's a start!

Went by the bulk food store and picked up oat groats,coconut oil and the red lentils we like. Looked at dehydrators but still haven't made a decison-recommendations welcome.

Got the chicken brooder out and cleaned up for peeps coming next Monday. Our 9 hens have spring fever so glad to have 5-6 eggs a day now. Took our bottle calf Lily out for a romp in the sun...sad start freezing in the mud but doing great now. 

Got my tax refund so need to get planning the fence for around our orchard. Every year we have problems with our neighbors cows visiting...his fences suck...and they always head right up the drive to the garden/orchard. All our pastures with 6 strands barbed wire as we used to have sheep. Our stock stay home!

We have gotten the orchard all pruned and will spray dormant oil soon. All this snow was a blessing as we had basically no rain all fall. We really count on a good fruit harvest for canning. Bees were flying so soon time to check them out. Another project that pays the taxes and we have all the honey we can use,too. DEE


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well currently with our latest storm the wind is howling, the rain has started, and I may have additional power outages tonight. Apparently last night the power went out since the clocks needed to be reset this morning. I have some candles burning tonight, so I won't be left in the dark, in case our commerical power goes away. I made sure to have extra batteries stacked on my kitchen counter if needed, for the multitude of extra flashlights and radios here.

The weather has an Alaskan cold front storm approaching the area, and I may see my 1st substantial snowfall of the winter this coming weekend..

The pulled pork in the crockpot turned out well, but I may need to 'tweek' the recipe a tiny bit. It seemed too sweet, and needed a bit more tang. I did freeze some of it to be used in a future meal.

The beans and rice thread, had me making black beans and rice (my version of 'dirty rice') this weekend. I also froze several smaller containers of it, for future meals from that batch. I used my cast iron dutch oven for a bean pot this time. It was a pain to clean, and I had to re-season it afterwards.

I need to get all of my extra canning supplies in one place, along with my canners. I am being optomistic about gardening this coming year - I've started gathering seeds for this years garden, and soon I'll put them in 6 packs in order to get them started.

Tomorrow Feb 15th is the start of the chocolate sales.... I have a couple of empty large popcorn tins ready to receive the sealed multiple layers of bags full of 'dark gold'..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

In the 70's here....TDD is out diggin in the Texas dirt.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Yesterday was a great prep day. 

Started by picking up my meds at the pharmacy (at last - I've been a hermit the last few weeks) and finally getting my receipts sent in for reimbursement. Picked up my Encyclopedia of Herbs and Herbalism at the post office. Took my bff with me to Portland - returned the duplicate cherry tree and wrong (too expensive, too) edition of Turbo Tax at Costco in Vancouver, then drove down to the Portland Costco to shop sales tax free. Got the right TT, and found 3 more fruit trees - bought a Wenatchee Moorpark apricot, Starfire peach, and Flavortop nectarine. Bought 24# of butter - the price on a 4 pound package has already gone up by over $2 and I figure it's set to go higher, so I bought a case to freeze. Also bought a 2 pack of peanut butter, another 10# of green peas, 4 gallons of vinegar, and a few more things there. Next stop was K-Mart, at bff's request. Sure glad we stopped there - they had ammo 50% off - picked up another 425 shotgun shells, as well as a couple pairs of long john bottoms for 2.99 each, Hoppes #9, a couple 24 packs of TP, 3 big bars of Zote, and another pair of ear protection for shooting, so I can get Abby started with lessons. Goodwill netted me 8 more canning jars at 29Â¢ each, along with a few card games and a puzzle for the entertainment collection. Bought 4 new shoplights at Lowes, as I'm having trouble with some of my older ones (think the ballasts are shot), and then picked up charcoal, plenty of extra matches, another case of Ramen and a 25# bag of carrots at Winco.

It was an expensive day! Nice to have all the stuff I got, though. 

Today I get to brave the wind and rain again (it was fierce yesterday) to dig holes for fruit trees, and I need to run back into town to have my SUV hitch checked. I got rearended yesterday, and while there is no apparent damage, I want to make sure there isn't anything hidden that will be a problem next time I have to tow. The gal that hit me was really upset that I wanted her info when there wasn't anything apparently wrong..."You're not going to turn this in to my insurance, are you!?" Well, only if there is a problem and you don't want to just pay for it out of pocket instead! I'm sure gonna cover all the bases until I know there ISN'T damage. Duh! She's really lucky that I had the hitch on the receiver - otherwise there would have been some real damage. She hit pretty hard.

While I'm in town, I'll have to check out the chocolate sales.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

The weather has been so lovely here for the past few days! I have been prepping my garden space and planting some seedlings that have been growing indoors since Jan. I did some raking and grass cutting today, also trimmed a couple of trees.

I was given two large bags of Kumquats, so tomorrow I will be making preserves, yummy! 

My son has had goos luck fishing, the sheep head and whiting are biting big time. A friend went shrimping and had a good haul, gave me 5 pounds of fairly large ones, all seafood went into the freezer except for some sheep head I smoked up. 

Caught smoked hams on sale for .78 cents a pound, bought 5 to go with the 4 I already have in the freezer. Found chicken leg quarters for .39 cents a pound in 10 pound bags, bought two of them and canned one bag for quickie meals, the other I separated into meal size portions, we have lots of chicken for awhile.

Finally finished organizing and inventoring our tools and building supplies, that was a job! Now I can find what I need instead of spending minutes looking for certain screws etc.

Tomorrow I am going to the stores to see if there is any mark down chocolate, like I need it!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

One of our homeschool group took a field trip to Lehman's. Glenda gave the kids a great talk on the why's of Lehman's. Challenged them with a few items they carry that not many kids today are use to seeing and a nice tour. Of course, I had to pick up a few things while there .

Picked up new some new stove gasket for our wood burner. Some of it is rather brittle, so come spring we'll replace it. We are guessing it's original and the stove was likely put in during the 70's....so it's due. Also picked up a french bread pan....I've been eyeing one for a few years. Now, if we'd just stay home long enough to use it! Maybe Friday,


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Received $ and a coupon from my parents to take the kids out to Friendly's for dinner.

While over in the "shopping district" I stopped at GFS, Salvation Army, and Sam's a picked up a few items. 50# of popcorn, 2 #10 cans of crushed tomatoes, 1 #10 can of tomato puree (I'm guessing prices will skyrocket shortly and I use them to make big batches of chili and such to can), yeast blocks, and corn starch. Also filled the gas tank for $.20 less a gallon then the gas stations. At SA we found swimsuits for DS (which is good as he starts lessons next week), a wind shirt or him for camp or the BOB, and skirts for DD. Ran out of time as I wanted to comb through the jeans section, too. Maybe next time (I like Goodwill better for jeans....they put things on the rack by size, not color, so it's much easier to shop)


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Garden ready to be planted tomorrow! Greenhouse full of little seeds sprouting, and added a few sale candles to the preps from clearance racks.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Been head down and elbows up for the last solid 5 days in the garden. My,oh, my...I am so sore, I could hardly turn over in the bed last nite!! Market garden is looking pretty good, weather has been much better. MIL wants ME to put HER in a "small patch" at her place. I am glad she is paying attention to the global food prices.....but. She cannot tend it, but feels the need .... gotta admire that. Told her I had enough to share with her. Nope, she wants her own. Well then, OK, I'll do it. Where do I find the time? Told her "sure", Add one more major thing to my list. Taking a few things over to plant in pots today.... just to get her a start.
Took her shopping after a Dr. appt on Tues. Finally got her to buy more than 1 can, to put in her pantry. Small victory.
Did a good bit of pruning yesterday, more today....really hopeing to find some decent looking fruit trees and get them dug in. Spread more compost and straw mulch, to help ward off any wayward cold snaps...... That are sure to come.
Still trying to pick up priced right prep stuff and...... chocolate!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Working on taxes today, and dinner is a skillet meal from my hamburger rocks, dehydrated corn and peas, pasta, powdered milk and powdered stroganoff mix from the pantry shelves. Love having all the stuff at my fingertips to make a hearty meal.

Had another tree fall earlier this week, so I need to sharpen the chainsaw and fire it up - see if my hands and wrists can handle it, and start getting next year's wood ready. This year's wood supply is holding out nicely, although I do need to split some more of the rounds that I mix with the smaller stuff. I find a combination of the 2 burns better and longer. Still have a few leaners in the woods that look like they'll come down in the next blow. Weather has been pretty gusty lately, so it's saving me having to fell trees - doing it for me, lol.

TDD, I'm setting aside your tomato seeds for the seed train - it's 3 stops to me, and looks like you are 2 after me.


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry haven't posted in awhile even though I read often, will try to do better. 
I wasn't going to shop this week, but the sales were too good to pass up, with the price increases coming. Got more sugar, flour and pasta. More paper products. I asked my sister if she heard food prices are going up and she saw it on the news last night, but no talk of stocking up more. I know they buy what they need and only a bit more, hope someday to make her understand that they need to be more prepared.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM -YAY! Thank you so much.
Got a bit of shopping in yesterday afternoon. DH hurt his back a little...So, I called it a day outside, and ran some errands. Although, it was 86F and gorgeous out there.... I was very tired and SORE. But, it allowed me to get back to prepping.
Took big advantage of the Amazon's awsome Tuna sale. Thanks again, Ladycat!
Picked up some sale meat and re-packaged for freezer.
Chocolate not that great of sale yet....maybe next week.... Sure coulda used some yesterday!
Getting started on planting on MIL's garden "patch" today . Then back to work in our market garden.
Looked at fruit trees again ....these look some better.....may go back and get them..but want to look one more place.
Tax info FINALLY came so I will finish taxes....if refund is due ( fingers crossed)..... gonna put it all in preps - Depending on the amount... that big irrigation pump I have been searching for, is first on the list. 
Putting together LDS Dry Goods order this week, before those prices soar. I am really feeling the urgency to store more than my usual norm.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Argh. I missed that tuna sale on Amazon. 

We are looking at stocking up on items we cannot produce just a little bit more than we already have. 

Was hoping for a good year for maple syruping but its not going to happen. It is much warmer than usual here and after just collecting one container enough for 1 pint (40:1 reduce), the trees have started to bud and the sap is turning yellow. No good now. 

Hopefully our bees will do well this year. All survived but one swarm that we caught late and they are already out and flying around. 

Will be getting some feeder pigs in late May/June to butcher in the fall. Along with the lambs we have and chickens we are doing well for meat. I still have about 2 deer canned!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Forgot to say that I have an upturned clear tote on my back porch that I started some lettuce in and its come up! :dance: 

Going to start some spinach soon.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OLF - Amazon put the Tuna back up.... try again!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks TDD!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We ordered a case of what DH calls "the original MRE's". Thanks, Ladycat and TDD!


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

Thank heavens I have a lot of home canned salmon on the shelf, no tuna in this house, lol

I haven't done much due to being tight with funds. But I do have a little extra coming in and I plan on buying canning lids (any recommendations besides the Mulberry Lane Farm seller???) and restocking my store canned stuff, mostly tomato products since we've used up what I canned from the garden already.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I've been stocking up on a number of things recently...birdseed for the poultry and chickens, coffee, socks, tshirts and undies to avoid the increasing prices, etc...

Our freezer is filled to the brim thanks to several good meat sales that I've found recently and in the past few days, I've received 30 canning jars from a client...for free!! I haven't been able to find jars at a good price around here unless I was willing to pay really high prices for shipping. These jars are right on time since I have a lot of canning and storing to do.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

*OLF* - did you check back on the tuna? I got a couple cases yesterday when I noticed folks posting on ladycat's thread that the tuna sale was back. 96 cans of tuna for about $42, free shipping to my house - that's a pretty good deal. If they are out again, there is a spot where you can ask to be alerted when it's back. Oh, and there is a 2-3 week lag in shipping it, so it's not gonna come in Amazon's usual time frame for free shipping.

*TDD*, 86Âº?  After sub-freezing temps, that's a lot to get used to so quickly. I'd love 70's...actually, it's sunny today, and the robins are back.  Noticed them all over my lawn yesterday. I guess Spring really is going to return at some point.

I didn't get my release for work yet, so I have another weekend off. Not complaining - there is plenty to do around here today. Need to get in more wood while the sun is shining, and I haven't planted my trees yet. Went into a funk this week after finding out I'd missed the posting for the designated charge position on my floor. I did apply for designated charge on the next floor up and they haven't interviewed yet, so I have a shot at it, but I'd rather have stayed on my home floor. So, from Tuesday when I found out, until yesterday morning, I didn't do much. Cried a little, slept a lot, generally had a big ol' pity party, because that was the position my boss has been telling me she wanted me in, and I missed my chance. Gave myself a good talking to, watched some funny movies and a lot of on-line NCIS episodes I hadn't seen yet. I'm feeling much better - still sad about missing my chance, but resigned to it and moving on. Can't keep me down for long!

Well, lunch is over - better get busy.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Moved our "grow tent" into position in the basement and have it covered with plastic. Still waiting for DH to run electric so I can have lights and heat. Want to get the celery, cabbage and broccoli started tonight....may have to run an extension cord, for now. We are about 11 weeks from frost date, this past week has been a horrible tease with all the great warm weather. It was easy to wait when there was snow and ice on the ground....but now I want to get out there and plant!

Finalized my garden plan and typed it up on the computer. I wrote and erased so many times on the form I couldn't tell what was there....now I have printed off nice clean, easy to read copies (hope I remembered correctly where I planted the garlic last fall).


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - Awwww, keep your chin up.....You know..when one door closes, etc.
I know how much you were counting on it. Sorry for your dissapointment.
NCIS would help me,too!

BTW - Yesterday, I discovered a couple of Tomato plants with blooms!!!! Still to early to plant in ground, made me smile anyway.
Still warm here... so far...I know sub-zero to nearly 90F in early Feb......only in Texas.
I ran across a cut worm and had to swat a yellow jacket that made it into the house this week. All that frigid weather didn't seem to bother the Fire Ants...The mounds are huge! I'll be getting some dried molasses for them!
We have been hitting the garden double time trying to catch up. Have every thing we've planted mulched well. Saw a bunch of spoiled staw at a old horse farm, up north of us.....Think I'm gonna try to contact them, and see if I can haul it away for them. Way I see it... If I don't...someone else will. I am trying to become even more aware of low, or, no cost materials.
On the prep front, picked up extra coffee and tea to add to stores.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD - thanks for the sympathy. Chin's up - any higher and I'd trip over something, lol! I spent a couple hours today cutting old invitation envelopes into quarters and popping tomato seeds into them for you. Some of the seeds are older, some of those are germination tested, some not...I hope they all grow okay for you. I figure even if you only get a few plants from each type, you can save seed from them for the next crop, as most are open pollinated. I have about 50 varieties in there for you.  Do me a favor, if you can? If you get a crop off what I send, could you save me some fresh seed from the OP kinds? That will give me a back-up source, in case I have a bad tomato year again this year. I'd sure appreciate it if you could.

Yesterday I got out the chain saw and cut up a lot more firewood, transplanted the last couple apple trees to the fenced orchard/garden area, re-planted the rootstock from my snapped off Braeburn so that when the new shoot grows for a year or so, I can try grafting some old heirloom varieties to it, and planted the peach, nectarine and apricot trees. I ordered my Black Republican cherry tree, too. That should about do it for my orchard, although I know that I'll still be on the lookout for unusual tree fruit or adding another cultivar of one kind or another. I have poor will power when it comes to plants, lol.

I cleaned the ashes out of the woodstove yesterday while it was so nice out, and it's drawing much better again. I spent quite a while yesterday and today working up more wood and bringing it in the house to finish drying. It's seasoned, but rain moist. A couple days in the house makes a huge difference in the burn. I cut up a lot of branches just by running the saw down through my brush pile from last year - I don't waste anything when it comes to burning wood. The littlest twigs are kindling, the branches burn just as well as the big chunks you have to split, and balance out those big chunks to keep a nice hot fire going on cold nights. Stretches out the wood supply. I've only used about 1 1/3 cords, and much of that was all small stuff.

Spray painted my clothes pins and mended a few today. My dumb dog jumped up and pulled a bunch of the towels off the line overnight, and I had trouble finding the pins on the ground, as my clothesline runs between trees in the woods. The forest duff and the pins were too close to the same color. Now the pins are painted white, and I'll add some red or orange paint when I can find it. At least now I should be able to locate them on the ground. If I could keep the blasted dog away from my laundry I'd be even happier.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM -YES! Of course, I will. I had already planned to give back your generosity. What else can I do for ya?
I spent the entire afternoon/ evening at MIL's cutting back brush, dug out old hedges etc.,trying to clear her "garden spot". It is going to need way more sun than is available with all the overgrowth that currently occupies that area. Broke my favorite shovel!:flame: prep test... fixing the handle. She is finding seed she had put up.... for who knows how long (many years):gaptooth:.....I'll try to sprout some.... Hey, you never know.... another prep test.
On my way home, picked up another case of bleach for $6!! 6 Peanut butters.69 each and 12 cans of white tuna .29 ( will give that to MIL). She and I talked quite a bit yesterday about food, prices and what to do. Goodness, she is 86 and is just grasping the idea.
You'd think with ME as a DIL, she would have absorbed some prepping values thru osmosis (sp):runforhills:.
She has always preached how hard it was during the depression, I guess it's de ja vu. Anyway, we will get her all fixed up . 
She had spent the morning" taking inventory" of her "pantry". Although, it is a small area, there is some ancient stuff in there. I'll give it a good look-see and pass judgement on some of the antiquities. (She gave me permission.)


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, thank you, thank you, thank you!  :happy:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I went to town yesterday afternoon - was looking for seeds, but didn't find much. I did end up buying a package of asparagus crowns - 8 for $5 at WalMart. I found a few more pallets that I could fit in the SUV, and I found a local supplier that had the vent pipe to fit my canner correctly. The same store also sells half gallon mason jars - a case of 6 is $12. It's hard to find that size even at garage sales anymore, so I think I'll be going back to get several cases next time I go to town. I actually ended up passing on the Valentine chocolates - never did find any with a decent price on a decent chocolate.  Oh, well, my hips don't really need anymore candy, lol! Filled the gas tank - $3.189/gallon was the cheapest place I found, with most of the stations running from 3.30's to over 3.50/gallon. OUCH! Stopped at my son's workplace (he manages an organic potting soil plant), and he sent a bag of starting mix home for me to try. Visited with my bff and made plans with her to move her greenhouse next month and do some seed starting/swapping with her. It was a really fun and productive prep day.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Yesterday I bought 7 1# bags of lentils from HEB, they were only 67Â¢ each. I did some looking online, but did not see anything close to that price available.

Now that I think about it, I may buy several more bags today as well. They are in the freezer right now, to be sure & kill any possible pests.


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ridleys here in S. C. Idaho had all kinds of Western Family canned veggie for like $.53/can. We picked up two flats of peas, corn, creamed corn, pork and beans, tomatoes diced- stewed- with chillies- and in puree. Tuna was also on sale and got another 10 cans. Butter was $2.99 so I grabbed four more pounds for the freezer.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Stopped in at Wal-Mart. They have all their long johns on clearance. Bought the next 3 sizes for DD, 3 pairs of men's M for DS (they didn't get any S this year, so we'll just take the waist in on the M if need be when he needs them). Bought a XXL thermal shirt for me (can't stand tight, this better not be!). DH bought me 2 pairs of bottoms for Christmas so I didn't need any.

Pick-up apples from the food co-op and put in an order for dry goods (their first attempt at dry goods). In 2 weeks I'll be able to pick up 50# of corn meal, brown rice, and wheat flour as well as 12# of provolone cheese. Been on the road for 10 days now, yesterday I finally thought to stopped at almost every grocery store to see if they had any icing bucket. I picked up enough to cover the bulk order. Could only get 1 or 2 from each store, but that's ok I'll just keep plugging away and get some more. 

DH and I were a bit surprised when we realized that the 25-30 buckets we have are full and we need more for our order. Not the worst problem to have.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Gas up to $3.50 gal here today.
Feed went up another 80 cents since last week!:run:
I've always loved to go to the feed store....now, I'm starting to dread it.

All I can say is PREP as hard as you can.....this is gonna hurt!

Went to RS today, got 125lbs each of Pinto, Black and Butter Beans.
50 lbs Flour and 100 lbs cane sugar and 50lbs Brown Sugar
50 lbs each Potato's, Beets, Onions and Carrots
25lbs Banana's, yellow squash and zucchini.
Came home and filled both dehydrators and went out to pick up some loss leaders.
Got batteries, 48 Cans Salmon, 36 cans of tomato sauce, more paper products, toothpaste/ shower gel,deodorant. Found some "second skin", first aid product. The box had been crushed somewhat.. I bought it cheap and was glad to get it.
Pretty good day...wish I didn't feel so anxious


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Stayed up all last night processing and repackaging most of yesterday's purchases. Worked in fields ALL day. Dehydrators are filled and purring again.
More processing and Taxes tomorrow... I'll need a clear head for the Taxes. "Uncle", I'm going to bed. Goodnight all.:zzz:


----------



## INeedToGetBusy (Feb 13, 2011)

Trisha in WA said:


> Getting a bunch of (free) onions dehydrated today. I'll be doing that for a few days I think as I have the dehydrator full and have only done about 1/3 of the onions. We won't be in need of onion flakes or onion powder for a LONG time.


Great to have those onions, particularly being free. But I hope you're doing that outside or with lots of windows open. When I did it, they 'bout ran me out of the house.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Stopped in at Wal-Mart. They have all their long johns on clearance. Bought the next 3 sizes for DD, 3 pairs of men's M for DS (they didn't get any S this year, so we'll just take the waist in on the M if need be when he needs them). Bought a XXL thermal shirt for me (can't stand tight, this better not be!). DH bought me 2 pairs of bottoms for Christmas so I didn't need any.
> QUOTE]
> 
> OD...I brought home a 5 pack of tradionally cut but multi colored undies for DH today...50 cents for a 5 pr pack...you had to see the face I got when I handed them over (WM clearance) (too fancy I suppose). Got lots of long johns, t shirts and some "wife beaters" for all the men. They wwere $4 a 2 pack


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I picked up some medical supplies today. several boxes of bandaids, a few bottles of peroxide, several sets of nail clippers and tweezers. A few bottles of aspirin, tylenol and ibuprofen, several tubs of toothpaste, and some other similar items. 

Thinking of taking a trip to Sam's this weekend.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Made plans to pick up my older dd, K on Saturday for an overnight at my place, along with dgd. We are going to hit Goodwill for the 99Â¢ tag sale, will probably look for clothes for the kids and whatever prep items I can find. I always look to see if they have any canning lids, jars, etc. Always look for manual kitchen tools, and I'm still looking for a bedside commode to use with my sawdust toilet. Window sheers to use in my garden are on the list, any useful books, plain flat sheets to use for just about anything, lots of other stuff that I look for on each trip. I love the hunt - never knowing if I'll hit the jackpot or get skunked. Kind of like gambling, I guess, but I don't lose any money. 

I'll use the time with K to work with her on budgeting a bit and of course, more "why we prep" lessons. I just wish the weather was supposed to be better - I'd love to get the roof on my shed while I have extra help. Guess I'd better finish playing with seeds and get the dining room table cleared off so we can play cards and board games while she's here.

Still snowing and so beautiful outside.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

MGM - I was wondering why you had painted your clothespins.....

Well I did not get much from the Valentines Day Chocolate sales either.. 
But don't dispair, Easter is coming up.. 
There is just something primeval, about gnawing the heads off of those chocolate bunnies!!!

It has been snowing here also today/ tonight - about 2 inches so far on the ground.. The folks at sea level are in a panic with snow forcasted for the flat landers even down to the beach, over the next couple of days.. The TV news tonight is showing the sheeple out looking worried while stocking up on 'emergency supplies' (bread, milk, and eggs for french toast as always), for this upcoming cold snap. Plus there is a chance of snow falling in San Francisco, for the 1st time in over 35+ years.

Because of the snow I did go thru some of my cold weather gear, and I was wondering if I should be fashionable? That is by wearing my 'blaze orange' (I also have hunter orange/black cammo clothing) deer hunting gear, made for cold snowy weather. I did get a lot of firewood stacked on the front porch this afternoon, so let the cold evil white fluffy stuff fall from the sky! I get to take a "snow day" tomorrow! But I don't have a reason to go back down to town, until next Tuesday..

Over the last couple of days I have been listening to some of the ham radio 'health and welfare' traffic out of the Christchurch area on the South Island of New Zealand (ZL3 land) on the HF bands (night time on 40 meters [7 MHz] and day time on 20 meters [14 MHz]). Most of the messages sent concern letting others outside of New Zealand know that persons there are alive and OK.

So listening to that has me once again going over my ham radio equipment and backup battery system, just in case we have an Earthquake or power outage here..


----------



## farmermom4 (Feb 17, 2007)

Radiofish that is funny about your hunting coat! Yesterday we had single digits and wind making it below zero temps, my son wore his blaze orange hunting coat to school because it has a hood, definately could pick him out of the crowd after school. Of course no one gives you a second glance in North Idaho, haha. Today no school, woke up to -15, at the least the sun is coming out. Hoping to get some food purchased organized and put away.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, yes, RF, you'll be the height of fashion and quite the trendsetter, lol. 

Ah, chocolate bunnies and stale Easter peeps....mmmm.

Actually, after I started spray painting the pins, and looked at how much of the paint they were soaking up, I thought to myself, that not only would I be able to find them on the ground, but I was probably preserving them for years more use, too, so a win-win. 

We have about 4" on the ground, and the sun is out today - crisp and cold at 28Âº (I can hear the Minnesotans laughing from here  ). I don't have a thing I HAVE to do today, and I'm taking a snow day, too. If I feel like it, I might go for a walk, or cut more wood, but I really don't have a thing that MUST be done. Weird, that.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Not too much on the prep front today. Ordered extra coffee from Amazon. Bagged carrots dehydrated yesterday. Still messing with Taxes. Feeling punky today...


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Still messing with Taxes. Feeling punky today...


Taxes will do that to a person.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Used my $10 Ace Rewards card today to pay for half my box of ammo...kinda nice to get a deal on that! Also got a few extra grocery items today. Our little "local" store was having their customer appreciation day today and had IGA coffee for 3.99 for a 3 lb can. I got the LAST one...only because it was dented and in the wrong stack. Hey, I was happy to get it LOL


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

farmermom4 - well I could have gone with the old school (that was my dad's) 'red' hunting coat, a light brown/ tan Carhartts lined barn coat, or one of a couple of orange coats - all are thick and have hoods.. Decisions, decisions, decisions.. So I went with the plain orange one, since it was the handiest in the closet and it is water repellant.

MGM - yes those wooden clothespins will soak up moisture. Years ago my mom and granmothers would soak their clothespins in salt water to keep them from freezing to the clotheslines and clothes, back in Michigan.. I notice that when using spring loaded wooded clothespins to hold candle wicks in place while making candles, that the wooden clothespins will absorb melted wax easily!

It snowed off and on today with a whopping 3 inches accumilation in the deepest parts Temps hovered around 30 degrees for most of the day, tonight it is supposed to get down to the lower 20's. Yet just at dusk it began snowing heavily, if only for a few minutes. The TV news is advising folks not to drive in the snow, unless it is absolutely necessary. Californian's living along the coast, don't seem to drive well in snow..

Besides being in the radio room for a while today, I did go for a walk besides trudging back and forth to the woodshed hauling firewood. Tossed some stale bread to the local wildlife and I thought that there was gonna be a riot amongst the covey of quail, that are hanging out around the house. Gosh those usually timid birds can become very aggressive, when it comes to free food!! Made me think of what it would be like, if they were people looking for a handout. I did not see any tracks from the larger wildlife (deer, bears, and mountain lions) in the snow along my large circular drive/ old logging road.. Maybe they are out in the thicker forest staying out of the snow - there wasn't much snow on the ground amongst the larger trees.

No power outages yet from any snow laden trees falling onto the power lines, but I have everything ready in case it does go out. Coleman stove and folding oven, candles, battery operated devices, laptop computer, etc. The generators won't be brought out, unless I have lost power for over 24 hours. Then only for the fridge, since the chest freezer is out in the cold on the somewhat enclosed back porch.


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

OH I forgot to say that I also got several packets of organic seeds at Ace for 20% off on their "bag sale".
Looking forward to spring!!


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Wife and I are staarting our second batch of soap today. We've been cleaning the fat for the last couple days, since the emp was right outside. This involves melting the fat, saved from bacon and other pork frying, in a kettle about 4X capacity of what fat you have. Pour 2X as much hot water in it as you have fat, and stir. Let is sit overnight in a cold place, like our back porch when it is about 30 F. out there. 

The water washes out any soluble stuff like salt and sugar (from the cured bacon) and washes virtually all of the meat fryings, dirt and general crud to the bottom. The fat floats on top. When it gets thoroughly cold, the fat sets up into a cake, which we cut up in chunks and remove. The chunks have some crud on the bottom that we scrape off into the trash. The result is very clean white fat--lard, in this case. Tallow works too, and makes a harder soap. After cleaning, it can be stored for a week or two if needed, or melted right away to make soap. 

This process leaves the fat rather stratified, harder stuff on top, and softer stuff on the bottom. This is good when using pork fat, because we can scrape off the softer bottom part for me to use as a cutting oil in the workshop, and to grease garden tools to prevent rust. The harder top part makes a harder bar of soap then. 

8 pounds of lard, one pound of lye, and just shy of 1 1/2 quarts of water is working well for us, leaving some excess fat in the soap for washing hands and leaving them soft. We have 3 of these batches made, and will probably make 2 more today. Each batch is poured into some plastic totes we have that are very nearly flat on the bottom. After a couple hours when the soap starts to get hard, I cut it into 36 bars about 1" x 3" x 4". We can make about 3 batches in day and do other odds and ends while we wait on parts of the process, netting over 100 bars of soap/day for the work. It has been a money saver or us.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I have never made soap. could you elaborate on what you do beyond rendering into lard?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I have never made soap. could you elaborate on what you do beyond rendering into lard?


We have a whole forum devoted to soap making! Look up in the Country Homemaking section (5th forum up from S&EP). They can give a lot more info than what we could post in a single thread here. My best info is to do it outside (the lye fumes can be a bit much) and keep vinegar handy to neutralize any splashes of the lye. Watch out, though, soaping can be addictive.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been ordering seeds and plants today while it's been raining/snowing/blowing outside. I took advantage of the Henry Fields coupon to get Cherokee Purple, Black Krim, and Cold Set Standard tomatoes, Golden Hubbard, Marina di Chioggia, and Buttercup winter squash, Trucker's Favorite Hybrid and Golden Bantam sweet corn, Virginia peanuts and Blue Lake pole beans for 8.95 shipping. Then I went to Burpee's site and used a $10 off coupon code, bought 2 Honeyberry and 1 Black Mission fig, as well as Lakota squash and stevia. They also included marigolds and White Wonder cucumber seeds, free.

I found out the seed train package was sent to me out of turn, so it's probably sitting at the post office right now - can't wait to go pick it up tomorrow. I also e-mailed Le Jardin du Gourmet a couple days ago to ask if they had lost my seed order, since I ordered a month ago...got an e-mail back that my order would be sent out on Monday. I have herb seeds ordered that I wanted to share with the seed train, so I am glad they are on the way.

My kids/gks didn't get to come this weekend - sick and I don't want whatever they have at my house, thank you very much. Just me and Abby and cooking lessons for her.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

My cherry tree was delivered today, and I picked up the seed train package from the post office. My gardening cup runneth over! I'm having such fun looking through all the cool seeds in the box and planning what to send on to the next person. 

It is still raw, cold and wet out, with snow, then rain, then back to snow, rinse and repeat pretty much all day. Had to run to town to deposit my paycheck, and went to the feedstore to get alfalfa pellets. I brought in quite a lot of wood to finish drying in the house (seasoned, but rain-soaked) and got Abby to split for a while. Went to the garden and mapped where all the fruit trees are (what I planted where), brought in more flats to plant, visited all our fat momma goats (due in about 2 weeks), helped Abby run our mare in heat back home from the neighbor's house, hauled more wood, hauled water to the wringer washer and put a load of whites in to wash, and made sure Abby did the feeding and watering. 

She's been crabby about doing chores lately, yet doesn't seem to get the connection between being 19 and needing to pay her way here with work, since she doesn't bring in an income of any kind. The suggestion has been made that she could return to her dad's house, to which she says, "And leave me there to rot?!" If you don't work, you don't live here, plain and simple. If she doesn't get it now, how is she ever gonna get it in a SHTF situation? :grumble: I know she has "issues", but she's wearing me out! When she wants to, she is a great help to me, but she doesn't consistently want to. 

Okay, rant over.

Got my taxes filed today, so I'm thinking on what to add to the place with part of the refund. Yes, I'm getting a refund - please don't tell me all about how I loaned the money to the government all year.  I was thinking about hiring someone to dig my root cellar, or buying a black water tank, at least 1000 gallons, for each side of the barn and draining the run off from the metal roof into it, or looking at solar panels for a well pump. Not sure how much the total cost on each of those is going to be, so right now I'm just playing with my options.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

I ordered 3 dozen 12 volt CFL bulbs for the house lighting. $373 total = average of $10.36 each, for a dozen each of 15W. and 25W., plus a dozen assorted from 5W. to 11W.. That should do all the house. Ordered from the same place we did recently, and happy with them. Their prices are about half what I see elsewhere: http://www.led-cfl-lighthouse.com/page/1435725 

These bulbs fit a standard light fixture, so all I have to do it put on the 12V. cigarette lighter plugs and make sure they are polaraized correctly. Already did this for a bunch of lamps for the purpose. Still need some for the a couple places, but they can be cheap ceiling fixtures that I mount on the walls. I can't put in ceiling fixtures because we have electric heat cables plastered in the ceiling, which really sucks. 

Just received our open pollinated popcorn from: http://www.southernexposure.com/corn...c-3_18_75.html

We got the Pennsylvania Butter Flavored. I hope to save seed from this and swap with my neighbor for some OP sweet corn he got. 

Just a couple more little steps.....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It's now March, and the March thread for Prep Journal is now up.

Angie


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Last week I finally got dh a little bit on board - got a WonderMill Jr. and a few hundred pounds of wheat, beans, rice etc. We are now pretty close to having 3 months supply - well except for TP. Working on finding a place to store everything.

Purchased the TrueLight Labs food storage calculator software too. It is fully customizable and it will give you lists of what you still need, and if you input a dollar amount it will give you estimated food costs and what should be priority buys.


----------

